# Thoughts on T/C Compass and Savage Axis Ii



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

My boy is looking for his first rifle. These two rifles seems to be in a similar price range and fit the budget for a teenage kid. I recall Loke mentioning the T/C Compass on another thread and have had others recommend the Savage Axis II. Compass magazine holds 5. Axis magazine holds 4. Both claim out of the box accuracy. We fondled an Axis II at a gun counter today and love the balance and way it feels. We haven’t had a chance to shoulder the Compass yet but will when we get a chance. I am interested in anyone that has experience with these guns - especially anyone that might have experience with both guns. Thanks.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't have experience with the Savage, but I own a TC Compass and absolutely love it. It's a 30-06 and I shoot Federal ammo through it mostly. Very accurate and feels great and natural. The Action is a little sloppy at first, but the more rounds I put through it, the smoother it's become. I use a Diamondback Vortex scope on it and have hit a clay pigeon 200 yards out. I would recommend the Compass as an entry level rifle all day.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In my opinion, the Compass is a better rifle. Especially if you plan on adding a muzzle device like a brake or suppressor. It has a better barrel as well.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Loke said:


> In my opinion, the Compass is a better rifle. Especially if you plan on adding a muzzle device like a brake or suppressor. It has a better barrel as well.


 Thanks for the input Loke.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

One nice thing about the Axis II is the accutrigger, which is very nice. I bought a Remington 783, which is their budget line. I really like it--detachable mag, magnum contour barrel, accutrigger knock off. I think I paid $249 or $259 at Cabelas on sale with a scope. 

You probably can't go wrong with any budget line you pursue. Interestingly, it seems to be where most manufacturers are investing a lot of their resources nowadays.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

AF CYN said:


> One nice thing about the Axis II is the accutrigger, which is very nice. I bought a Remington 783, which is their budget line. I really like it--detachable mag, magnum contour barrel, accutrigger knock off. I think I paid $249 or $259 at Cabelas on sale with a scope.
> 
> You probably can't go wrong with any budget line you pursue. Interestingly, it seems to be where most manufacturers are investing a lot of their resources nowadays.


 We do like the accutrigger. Man it is hard to pick just one gun.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Never shot any of the two rifles. IMO the Savage action is a slam dunk better action. I know T/C had some issues with the barrels a few years back. Either direction you go, I'm sure will be fine.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I did have a Remington 783 and I couldn't ever get it to shoot worth a crap. 

I know you're not looking at or asking about Tikka, but I think you should check them out. You can find a t3x lite for $630 and it will definitely shoot well. The quality/price ratio is incredible.

It's a gun that I'll keep forever.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

What chambering are you looking for? 

I'm a fan of the Accutrigger, but the Axis action is very clunky. I haven't held a TC Compass before so not sure how well they function. The TC seems to have fairly good reviews though.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Did ya decide which one yet? Either way, it'll be a great gun.


----------

